# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN-484 - Elmettaom - Παραλία Αυλίδας

## geioa

Γεια και χαρά στο EWN αλλά και στο AWMN (γειτονακι) απο εναν νεο κομβο στην περιοχη που εδω και αρκετο καιρο έλειπε.
Λέω έλειπε διότι η ιδέα για αυτόν τον κομβο ειχε ξεκινησει αρκετο καιρο πριν χωρις αποτελεσμα όμως, λόγο της μη ύπαρξης κάποιου άλλου κόμβου για λινκ. Όσες προσπάθειες έγιναν δεν έφεραν κάποιο θετικό αποτέλεσμα και έτσι με τον καιρό έμεινε σαν ιδέα μη πραγματοποιήσιμη.
Ευτυχώς βέβαια τα πράγματα και οι συνθήκες άλλαξαν και έτσι ο κόμβος μπόρεσε να πραγματοποιηθεί.

Ο κόμβος είναι ήδη σε λειτουργία με 2 ενεργά Link's. Ένα προς την περιοχή της Χαλκίδας με τον κόμβο *thanasis (#207)* και άλλο ένα προς την περιοχή του Ορωπού με τον κόμβο *Mpampou (#90)*. Επίσης διαθέτει AP για την κάλυψη της ευρύτερης περιοχής και πάνω από όλα διάθεση και για άλλα Link's στο μέλλον εάν αυτό είναι εφικτό.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο διαχειριστή του κόμβου *thanasis (#207)* μιας και το ενδιαφέρον του άλλα και η συμμετοχή του απο την αρχή υπήρξε καταλυτικός παράγοντας για την δημιουργία του κόμβου.

Καλως σας βρήκαμε λοιπόν με ευχές για περισσότερα Link's και ανάπτυξη του δικτύου στην περιοχή.

----------


## mpakakas

Καλως ηλθες Γιώργο, Πράγματι έπεσες στον καταλληλο ανθρωπο, αντε τωρα που καλοκαιριασε να μαζευτουμε ολο το παρεακι να γνωριστουμε κ απο κοντα. Εχουμε κ κατι υποχρεωσεις κοινωνικες προς Ορωπο ( Mpampou )!

----------


## ntrits

Το eviawifi λειτουργεί?

----------


## mpakakas

Ναι λειτουργει, απλα πρεπει να κολλησε το ρουτερακι που το βγαζει στο ιντερνετ, τσεκαρε το 
www.wind.ewn η το 10.145.7.150 (ασυρματα).
Ειδαλως περιμενε για τις απαραιτητες ενεργειες να ολοκληρωθουν.

----------


## ntrits

Tracing route to 10.145.7.150 over a maximum of 30 hops

3 3 ms 4 ms 2 ms 10.2.159.129
4 4 ms 5 ms 4 ms 10.2.159.78
5 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.3.37.6
6 12 ms 8 ms 7 ms 10.13.250.113
7 6 ms 11 ms 12 ms 10.13.250.194
8 6 ms 9 ms 8 ms 10.21.128.145
9 11 ms 7 ms 7 ms 10.21.128.170
10 9 ms 7 ms 9 ms 10.14.145.233
11 15 ms 16 ms 10 ms 10.14.145.244
12 14 ms 14 ms 11 ms 10.14.157.253
13 10.14.150.138 reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.


και το www.eviawind.ewn μαλλον δεν έχει dns

----------


## mpakakas

Εχεις δικιο, λαθος μου. το σωστο ειναι wind.ewn.
η IP ομως ειναι η σωστη. Οσο αφορα το ρουτινγκ, θα το κοιταξω ( η εγω η ο θανασης ) διοτι ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου.
αν μπορεις ομως, ποσταρε ενα trace με DNS resolve να μην ψαχνουμε μια μια τις IP.

----------


## θανάσης

Καλώς ήρθες και επισήμως Γιώργο 
@ntrits λειτουργούν και inet και δικτυακά (μάλλον κάποιος με πρόλαβε)

----------


## geioa

ευχαριστω για τα καλωσορισματα....
στην επομενη επισκεψη μου θα τραβηξω και τις σχετικες φωτο για το wind.

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο παιδιά. Γιώργο βάλε να δούμε και καμιά φωτογραφία από την εγκατάσταση.

----------


## devilman

γεια σου ρε γειτονα Μαγκα  ::

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο George. Keep WiFing !

----------


## geioa

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ john (και για τις πληροφορίες, πολύτιμες πάντα...)

----------


## 7bpm

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα Γιώργο. 

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και για όσους βοήθησαν να βγουν αυτά τα links.

----------


## geioa

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Σταυρο να εισαι καλα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άντε Μπράβο!!!

----------


## klarabel

Μιας και το συζητήσαμε και στο ΑΒΡ, ο κόμβος που σου είπα Γιώργο είναι εδώ http://10.145.7.150/?page=nodes&node=489

Αν βγαίνει λίνκ με σένα, τότε ο Θανάσης ίσως να μπορεί να μας βρεί τουλάχιστον ένα ακόμα λίνκ.

Στον κόμβο θα μπεί ένα 433ΑΗ.

Τα λέμε λίαν συντόμως...

----------


## klarabel

Απο οτι βλέπω ίσως να πιάνω και το ήδη υπάρχων λίνκ με το Θανάση εφόσον ο Γιώργος είναι ΑΡ, και αν παίζει και ο mew απο εκεί τότε αυξάνουν οι πιθανότητες !!!

----------


## geioa

ναι, λογικα μπορεις να πιασεις το σημα εαν γυρισουμε την πλευρα της Αυλιδας σε AP. οταν ερθει η ωρα (οπως ειπαμε και στο ABP) θα το δουμε καλυτερα....

----------


## θανάσης

> Απο οτι βλέπω ίσως να πιάνω και το ήδη υπάρχων λίνκ με το Θανάση εφόσον ο Γιώργος είναι ΑΡ, και αν παίζει και ο mew απο εκεί τότε αυξάνουν οι πιθανότητες !!!


 @Klarabel ξεκίνα να στήνεις, είδη υπάρχουν και διαθέσιμα link στην περιοχή αλλά και νέοι κόμβοι που στήνονται τώρα, αν το έχουμε στημένο μπορούμε να κάνουμε παντρέματα από την αρχή. 
Έχω ξεκινήσει να στέλνω κόσμο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου για link.

----------


## aitos

Καλως ηρθες Γιωργο και απο εμενα παντα up!!!!

----------


## mpampou

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα του ευβοικού.

----------


## geioa

καλώς ας βρήκαμε.... ::

----------


## Convict

Speaking From Τρυπες Λυκου. . . Ειναι στα μελλοντικα σχεδια μου μιας και υπαρχει εξοχικο εκει. . .

----------


## geioa

μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο μιας εχω μερικες φωτο απο τον κομβο αλλα και απο την οπτικη του.
παραθετω μερικες ετσι για το καλο.

elmettaom1.jpgelmettaom2.jpgelmettaom3.jpgelmettaom4.jpgelmettaom5.jpgelmettaom6.jpgelmettaom7.jpgelmettaom8.jpgelmettaom_view_1.jpgelmettaom_view_2.jpgelmettaom_view_3.jpgelmettaom_view_4.jpgelmettaom_view_5.jpgelmettaom_view_6.jpgelmettaom_view_7.jpgelmettaom_view_8.jpg

εχει ενημερωθει και η σχετικη σελιδα στο wind της ευβοιας http://wind.eviawifi.net/?page=nodes&node=484

awmn http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=17524

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο! πολυ ωραία δουλίτσα! αυτο το pc σε ειχα πετυχει να κουβαλας ε? το link στο awmn μου λεει πως δεν εχω δικαιώματα στην σελίδα, γιατί?

----------


## geioa

ναι αυτο το PC ηταν, πηγαινα για εγκατασταση...
το λινκ διορθώθηκε παραπανω αλλα για το awmn πρεπει να δηλωσει το λινκ και ο mpampou

----------


## geioa

Να καλωσορίσω και απο εδω τον νεο πελατη του κομβου (φιλος βεβαια) μιας και εδω και 2 εβδομάδες ειναι συνδεδεμενος και απολαμβάνει τις υπηρεσιες του δικτυου και οχι μονο.
η σελιδα του κομβου του ειναι η παρακατω η οποια για λογους ταχυτητας ανοίχτηκε σε δικα μου στοιχεία
http://wind.eviawifi.net/?page=nodes&node=545

----------

